# About Thief Pouter..r they thief??



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

So i heard they have the ability to lure other birds/pigeon to come home with them. It is true? but hows it possible??

Was it because of they way it flys? color? built? or what??

I though there is no such things luring another bird unless that bird was a lost bird and it just follow your flock. Well there are feral at my place something will join with my flying homer kite and even land on my roof. But took off when my homer trap. so am i missing something??

Please need some explanation.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am not sure of the science behind it but I have thief pouters in my album, They have large crops, I suspect the extra iridescence may have something to do with it, They also have large wings and clap a lot, they are very active and very sexually driven. 

Originally in Spain the birds were used to bring in feral birds as a food supply, then I believe they became sport birds. 

ie. if I was to steal one of your birds with one of my thief's I would be able to name a price, if you wanted to pay that price you could have your bird back, otherwise, it would be rightfully mine. Obviously, people would be fair, maybe $10 bucks or something like that just as a reward for having a thief good enough to drag in someone elses birds

I do not fly my thief's anymore as they "roof hop" but I had a grizzle hen a few years back manage to thief in a bird from a dovecote 4 blocks away, they flew together for about a week, then he chose my loft as his and that was that. The owners were over the pigeons and got rid of them all. I kept him here with her as a pair of feeders.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

interesting....


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

_So i heard they have the ability to lure other birds/pigeon to come home with them. It is 
true? but hows it possible??_

*- Yes It is True, It is called selective breeding, they focused on the "thiefing" feature found in the original Rock pigeon and improved it. an exact example is the homing feauture, homers can home back from 2000Km while other pigeons can't ...*

_Was it because of they way it flys? color? built? or what??_

*Spanish pouters are generally attractive,(Gaditano, Jiennense, Rafeno, deportivo) my pouter thief can mate with another cock's hen easily and they are very sexually active, usually they keep them in black boxes for a period and then release them and they become "Ladron" in spanish "Thief". they fly in a very special way with their visible crop in the sky and the clapping It's very attractive to other pigeons
here is a video , it attracted that homer easily 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSqYDuDR4_Y*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

another clear example of what the game is about watch to the end and see how it works 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71JBgYwJxVY


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Abdulbaki said:


> So i heard they have the ability to lure other birds/pigeon to come home with them. It is
> true? but hows it possible??
> 
> - Yes It is True, It is called selective breeding, they focused on the "thiefing" feature found in the original Rock pigeon and improved it. an exact example is the homing feauture, homers can home back from 2000Km while other pigeons can't ...
> ...


wow, never think such thing exist. I though it was just a strain/name for show birds and not for performance.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a good place to learn more. Zuritero - working thief pouters. It is a group on face book.


----------



## jock (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes my friend it is indeed true I myself keep and fly horseman, it is a very active sport over here in Scotland it is called fleeying doos(flying pigeons),I still get a buzz to this day watching a boo or a hen boxing another mas bird we have guys over here who keep Spanish and cross breed them through homers or horsemen but it has to be pure bred horseman for me,look up a site called doos on the board and you will see the setup that we use over here,but should you have a bird that gets caught then don't bother having him back as he will just go on and get caught again so you would be down a right few quid that's £££££s let him have it the bird is a dumpling.
At one time they bred a Norwich to a hommer that brought down the size but kept the poke, to bring ferals home for the pot,then after the 2nd ww in Edinburgh and Glasgow with high unemployment they were kept as a way of brining a wee bit of extra cash in.
I hope this has been of use to you and not to boring but if you care to look up the site I said you will see what I am on about with the different set ups.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

jock said:


> Yes my friend it is indeed true I myself keep and fly horseman, it is a very active sport over here in Scotland it is called fleeying doos(flying pigeons),I still get a buzz to this day watching a boo or a hen boxing another mas bird we have guys over here who keep Spanish and cross breed them through homers or horsemen but it has to be pure bred horseman for me,look up a site called doos on the board and you will see the setup that we use over here,but should you have a bird that gets caught then don't bother having him back as he will just go on and get caught again so you would be down a right few quid that's £££££s let him have it the bird is a dumpling.
> At one time they bred a Norwich to a hommer that brought down the size but kept the poke, to bring ferals home for the pot,then after the 2nd ww in Edinburgh and Glasgow with high unemployment they were kept as a way of brining a wee bit of extra cash in.
> I hope this has been of use to you and not to boring but if you care to look up the site I said you will see what I am on about with the different set ups.


Were purebred horsemans not created crossing Spanish with homers and cropper with homers? Horseman are a reasonably new breed aren't they?


----------



## jock (Sep 13, 2010)

Evan horseman have been around for a Cpl of hundred years going by what I have read,i can't say how the Spanish birds were bred but they would have had to put some sort of homer type into them,but a pure horseman was a carrier pigeon to a Norwich but I know guys who use big west of England high flyers to Norwich hens and they are very handy birds for the sport of thiefing,if you can get hold of a book by a man called Jimmy Dolier he was born and lived in Glasgow,you will find most of what you need to know about big yins, (Scots for pouters) he covers it from flying them from the back courts of Glasgow to being a top breeder and showman worth a wee read pal


----------

